# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  مـــــــــآذا يحدث لأحلامي ..؟!

## mylife079

مـــــــــآذا يحدث لأحلامي ..؟!

بدأت تحترق شموعها .... 


بدأت الرياح تهاجمها ....


وبدأ البحر يضمها بين أمواجهـ، ،،



لمـــــــــــآذا ؟؟


لمـــــــــــآذا يآقلبي تسمح للزمن أن يضيعنا ؟!

لمـــــــــــآذا تسمح للحياهـ، أن تجرح دموعنا ؟!

لمـــــــــــآذا تجعل الصمت ينهي دروبنا ؟!


لمـــــــــــآذا يا قلبي ....!


أنا الآن خآئفهـ، ... تآئههـ، بأفكاري

لمـ أعد أشعر بالأمان .. !!



فقط أسير لوحدي إلى مكان مجهووول ...!!


أنظر هنا وهنـــــــــــآك .. 

ابحث عمن يحميني من غدر السنين 

لكن ... 


لا أحـــــــد هنا !


هــــــا أنا أسقط على صخرة كبيرهـ، ،، أريد أن اختبيء خلفها ..

تمسكت بها جيدا ،، حتى تجرحت أصابعي ..

لكنها قاسيهـ، كقسوة الزمن ..


آآهـ، ،،


مات حلمي بين حنايا جروحي

وانكسر قلبي كزجاج منثور ..

عندما عرفت حقيقته
نعمـ، ...!


أنا الآن أبكي وقلمي يواسيني ،


لكـــــــــــن ..


لن أتوقف هنا ...!


فهناك أحلامـ، كثيرهـ، تنتظرني لأفتح لها باب الأمل ..

وهناك قلوب كثيرهـ، تحتاج مني الإبتسامهـ، ..

سأكمل طريق حياتي بحب وإحساس ومشاعر صادقهـ،

لأدمر كل من يسعى إلى طعني بالجروح ،،



فلن أسمح لجروحي أن تزرع في قلبي القسوهـ، وتقتل براءتي بقطرات دماءه

::

----------

